# Help Needed on LCD TV



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I am finally going to buy an LCD television and have been running around looking and trying to decide on which one to get.


I have narrowed it down to several models and would like the opinions of anyone here who can contribute some expertise. 

The models that I really like are the Sony 46XBR3, 46XBR2. Great picture.However, the best price I'm getting for the XBR3 is 3,900. Then I looked at the Mitsubishi 46131 and the 46231. The store had a price of 2,900 for the 231. The salesman was pushing the Sony but didn't say anything negative about the Mits. I just couldn't see a 1,000 difference between the Mits 231 and the Sony XBR3. Is there something here I'm missing? I've had three Mits televisions over the years and still have the 36 inch tube model I bought back in the early 90's with only one service call. Why is the Sony so much more?

Also, I want to get a HD DVD player. HD or Blue-Ray. Is Blue-Ray worth the much more money they seem to cost? I got a price of 1,200 for the Pioneer Elite Blue
and 999 for the Sony.

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

Paja,
Can't help you too much on the TV.
Mits is a good performer overall but I don't have either Sony or Mits. I have a Samsung which I would also recommend.

The only anecdotal I can say is I haven't heard much feedback on Mits LCD. Not that I have heard bad stuff just that I haven't heard much. SONY definitely solid based on people I know and users here.

But for the DVD if you play games at all and perhaps even if you don't look for a Playstation 3. For $500 you get the console plus the BluRay DVD inclued.


----------



## westernamerican (Dec 14, 2006)

I really like my new Samsung!


----------

